# 44.5 mile Tanglefoot Trail now open in NE Mississippi



## gp3d (Jul 6, 2011)

Thought I'd share this good news.

The Tanglefoot Trail, a new 44.5 mile long Rails-to-Trails in northeast Mississppi is now open! This runs between New Albany, MS on the north end and Houston, MS at the south end. New Albany is conveniently located on U.S. Hwy. 78 near Tupelo, MS between Memphis, TN and Birmingham, AL.

Here's the web site for more details:
Tanglefoot Trail


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the post. My in-laws live in Booneville and this might be a good option when visiting over the holidays. 
I'm not clear if it is dirt, paved or both? One photo appears to have a stream crossing?


----------



## gp3d (Jul 6, 2011)

It's all paved and bridges would be over all streams


----------



## gp3d (Jul 6, 2011)

Rode today from Houston to Pontotoc, MS and back, ~52 miles round trip. Nice trail, great weather, and saw maybe 40-50 others riders out there.


----------

